# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Laura Phelps-Sweatt - 550 lb. deadlift

## terraj

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaOs_...eature=related

wow, she is something else

----------


## terraj

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x56mzKgyys

bench

----------


## terraj

body!

----------


## terraj

bump for Laura.

hard seeing a girl lift more then you ever will huh fellas lol

----------


## The Toad

She's amazing

----------


## xxxl83

Laura will go down as one of the top female Powerlifters in history not to mention her squat is by far her best lift! http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/16920 her training comes in at 3:33 in the vid

Stay Strong,

xxxl83

----------


## songdog

she is gtg

----------


## chi

pretty crazy strength

----------


## BgMc31

That's one BAAAAD BITCH!!!!

----------


## CMB

WTF! 510 on the bench? ? ??

----------


## dec11

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x56mzKgyys
> 
> bench


 im seeing 125kgs on tht bar which is 275lbs. still a bloody good female bench

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Damn, she looks tiny. Amazing lifts.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> im seeing 125kgs on tht bar which is 275lbs. still a bloody good female bench


i didn't catch that.. i was thinking those were some kind of special 100lbs plates or something

----------


## dec11

> i didn't catch that.. i was thinking those were some kind of special 100lbs plates or something


oh, i reckoned they were 20kg plates. not sure what colours represent in US. im sure someone will fill me in

----------


## The Toad

It looks to me like those are 2 - 100's on each side

----------


## CMB

Yeah those aren't 45s

----------


## quarry206

not to sound like a dick head. because she is ungodly amazing

BUT, she has become one of those lifters that judges "help" a little. which isn't really a fault on her, and its not un-common in powerlifting when it comes to big names in some federations. . .

and i know i sound like an asshole for saying it, because her lifts are great even if equipped. .

----------


## BgMc31

You're right Quarry. Too many of these organizations are passing bogus lifts for the benefit of these high profile lifters and not the sport itself. Its basterdizing the sport and causing many to stop competing. I only do local meets now and have no desire to compete on the national scene because of the bullshit I see.

----------


## dec11

> You're right Quarry. Too many of these organizations are passing bogus lifts for the benefit of these high profile lifters and not the sport itself. Its basterdizing the sport and causing many to stop competing. I only do local meets now and have no desire to compete on the national scene because of the bullshit I see.


is that lift and those plates for real mate?! i just find it incredible that a woman is benching that kind of weight

----------


## BgMc31

^^^^Their all real, brotha!! Her technique and execution are flawless and she really knows how to work her equipment. Not taking anything away, because she's ridiculously strong without the equipment, but all her lifts are legit.

----------


## dec11

> ^^^^Their all real, brotha!! Her technique and execution are flawless and she really knows how to work her equipment. Not taking anything away, because she's ridiculously strong without the equipment, but all her lifts are legit.


thts serious lifting for a female, i know shirts help alot but all they ever gave me was maybe an extra 20-30kgs on the bar

----------


## dec11

was just checking it out again and noticed the crazy foot positioning!

when i was competing in BAWLA federation, both feet had to be flat on the ground or it was three red lights

----------

